# Nice hash LHR unlocked



## dgianstefani (May 7, 2022)

So my 3080ti under water makes around 114mh now, their latest miner bypasses LHR. 

Will probably start leaving it on overnight.

Temps are really good too considering I'm still running on my gaming profile. 




Got the 5950x going too just for the lols, the fan speed sensor is based off the cpu not coolant temperature so I'll probably turn the cpu off at night so I can sleep. Really quiet with just gpu.

Honestly very impressed with the xg7 waterblock.


----------



## X71200 (May 7, 2022)

Nice Hash ain't giving much nowadays, but yeah, this is obviously a big bonus for your end.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 7, 2022)

I wasn't mining at all before, so this made it worth it.


----------



## X71200 (May 7, 2022)

Yeah, paying your electricity at these rates... LHR just ain't doing it unless you manage to get higher profitability somehow. Might as well leave it all day before Nvidia blocks it / Nice Hash tanks further...


----------



## dgianstefani (May 7, 2022)

Temps are so low I'm not concerned about wear.

I'm in medical student housing so not paying electricity

Went up by 50p a day once cpu mining updated.


----------



## X71200 (May 7, 2022)

You can turn off the gaming profile and just boost the memory clocks to uranus, which would help better. The core can stay as low as possible, no point in working on the core clocks unless you're mining Ryo or something (it uses core power).

Not paying for electric makes things always look better in mining, since then you get the complete profit without worrying about any kWh. Most people obviously pay so sites like whattomine display profits with electricity usage.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 7, 2022)

Memory is already tuned as high as stable, don't need to worry about power and MH is good so I'll leave it. Temps are fine.


----------



## mx62 (May 7, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> Temps are so low I'm not concerned about wear.
> 
> I'm in medical student housing so not paying electricity
> 
> Went up by 50p a day once cpu mining updated. View attachment 246404


what are you mining? Algorithm and miner?


----------



## dgianstefani (May 7, 2022)

Nicehash default.


----------



## mx62 (May 7, 2022)

default? sorry can you be more specific?
TY


----------



## dgianstefani (May 7, 2022)

Open nicehash start mining, I didn't change any settings. The software uses whatever is most profitable. The miner is called excavator.


----------



## X71200 (May 7, 2022)

mx62 said:


> default? sorry can you be more specific?
> TY



Seemingly Nicehash can use LHR cards to their full potential, it's not mining two things at once.


----------



## mx62 (May 7, 2022)

lhr ist only present mining eth
bitcoin and others dont have any lhr
i can do 108 for ever in nice hash mining octopus


----------



## trog100 (May 8, 2022)

at current electricity prices in the UK running nicehash is only just profitable for me.. currently more than half the gains are going into paying for the electricity.. its due for going up again soon.. 

if eth drops much more it wont be worth it.. i dont have any low hash rate cards.. 

i will keep running the miners i already have just to get more bitcoin even though its currently not a lot..

trog


----------



## dgianstefani (May 8, 2022)

Bumped it up with a bit of tuning.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2022)

How long until this leads to another round of GPU shortages, or the price of eth tanking?


----------



## R-T-B (May 8, 2022)

Mussels said:


> How long until this leads to another round of GPU shortages, or the price of eth tanking?


Not going to happen IMO.  Ethereum prices too low, PoS closer every day.


----------



## ir_cow (May 8, 2022)

You can get a much higher return in buying, holding and selling at the right time. All you doing with mining is slowly kill a video card.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 8, 2022)

You kill nothing if you're competent - I had 6 rx580s mining non stop for 4 years with temps in the 60s and they're still fine, but used in friends pcs now.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> You kill nothing if you're competent - I had 6 rx580s mining non stop for 4 years with temps in the 60s and they're still fine, but used in friends pcs now.


Dishonest resellers were always the problem, not mining

If you reflash the BIOS to stock and the thermal paste/pads are replaced as required they should behave as-new, within normal failure rates


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 9, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Dishonest resellers were always the problem, not mining
> 
> If you reflash the BIOS to stock and the thermal paste/pads are replaced as required they should behave as-new, within normal failure rates


Most Miners put them in hot boxes or uncontrolled climates where they overheat, subject to dust and moisture, then once a card fails they try and sell it claiming there is nothing wrong with the card.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 9, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Most Miners put them in hot boxes or uncontrolled climates where they overheat, subject to dust and moisture, then once a card fails they try and sell it claiming there is nothing wrong with the card.


No, they don't. It's in the interest of miners to run the cards as efficiently as possible, which means cool and undervolted, easier on the cards than gaming.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> No, they don't. It's in the interest of miners to run the cards as efficiently as possible, which means cool and undervolted, easier on the cards than gaming.


This.  No miner has ever done that and been remotely good at their job.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 12, 2022)

dgianstefani said:


> No, they don't. It's in the interest of miners to run the cards as efficiently as possible, which means cool and undervolted, easier on the cards than gaming.


Only the small shops, and only the ones that think through the process. The big farms run like a data center without the CRAC units, and just run outside air through them.


----------



## R-T-B (May 12, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Only the small shops, and only the ones that think through the process. The big farms run like a data center without the CRAC units, and just run outside air through them.


That's really not what I saw when I consulted with a few farms.  Some here were fond of some odd cooling methods (swamp coolers come to mind, and that was not common but I did see it once) but almost all had some form of AC.


----------



## Count von Schwalbe (May 12, 2022)

R-T-B said:


> That's really not what I saw when I consulted with a few farms.  Some here were fond of some odd cooling methods (swamp coolers come to mind, and that was not common but I did see it once) but almost all had some form of AC.


Interesting. The company I work for (HVAC contractor) looked at building a few and they just wanted literally millions of CFM of exhaust fans to keep it cool. This may, however, be a regional thing.


----------



## Taraquin (May 12, 2022)

The stock settings on quickminer are terrible. They max out powerlimit etc and override afterburner. Both my 3060ti`s run 69% powerlimit enforced in both quickminer and afterburner now and that works fine. I look forward to plugins for regular nicehash so I can use my undervolt\curve profiles instead of powerlimit-crap. Using curve editor I can mine and game at the same time, using quickminer powerlimit gaming is useless while mining due to low clocks if I use powerlimit.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 12, 2022)

Maybe because there are no stock settings on quickminer, it's just whatever your gpu is set to normally, you need to choose one of the optimisation profiles.


----------



## ShiBDiB (May 17, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Interesting. The company I work for (HVAC contractor) looked at building a few and they just wanted literally millions of CFM of exhaust fans to keep it cool. This may, however, be a regional thing.



So people with no knowledge on how it actually works who didn't actually follow thru with plans had a bad plan? No way... 

Stop trolling this section if you have nothing positive to add to the conversation.


----------



## R-T-B (May 17, 2022)

Count von Schwalbe said:


> Interesting. The company I work for (HVAC contractor) looked at building a few and they just wanted literally millions of CFM of exhaust fans to keep it cool. This may, however, be a regional thing.


Electricity is way cheaper here, so probably a factor.


----------



## Ware (May 17, 2022)

I've been wondering how this "fully unlocked" miner compares to a non-LHR card in terms of efficiency.
Anyone have LHR and non-LHR versions of same card to compare?
For comparison, my 3070 non-LRH on excavator 1.7.6.5 / Nicehash "medium" profile (1065/7971), gets 60MH/s @ 114 watts = .525MH/J.


----------

